# I want to write a review but can't find my resort



## rhonda (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm just returned from the following WM resort and would like to write a review but can't find it in TUG's resort review system.   This is really old resort ... so I'm quite surprised that it is missing in TUG's review list.

*WorldMark Palm Springs *
1177 N Palm Canyon Dr
Palm Springs, CA 92262
(760) 416-4428
Fax (760) 323-1766


I suspect that the TUG reviews for 'WM Palm Springs' and 'WM PS Plaza Resort and Spa,' two different properties, have been merged together?  If so, could these be separated to correct the situation?

Thx!


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 10, 2017)

Email Brian and he'll either clarify or add it.  I've had him add resorts that aren't in their database.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2017)

sorry, just saw this.  It exists in the database.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sorry, just saw this.  It exists in the database.


But that isn't the resort I wish to review.  That is "Worldmark Palm Springs *@ Resort Plaza and Spa*."  I want to review "Worldmark Palm Springs" which is on North Palm Canyon Drive.  _Different location_.

FWIW, the Palm Canyon Drive location is the _original_ WM in all of Palm Desert.  The one at Resort Plaza & Spa is a far newer acquisition.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2017)

what is the rci code for the resort in question?


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 11, 2017)

Is it #3978 ?

And the one he doesn’t want to review is #2524


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2017)

we show 3978 as the one linked above

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Palm Springs&ID=12034


we show 2524 as

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark+Palm+Springs+Plaza+Resort+and+Spa&ID=11294


both of these resorts list the exact same address?


----------



## rhonda (Nov 11, 2017)

Brian,

Would you ask one of the Moderators to look this over?  I feel I've provided sufficient evidence of two different resorts with different locations (addresses).  An extra set of eyes might be helpful to straighten out the problem.

Thank you.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 11, 2017)

When dealing with WM resorts that need to be added or combined, refer to worldmarktheclub.com/resorts.  It can get confusing.  

The original WM in Palm Springs in the system for decades

*WorldMark Palm Springs *
1177 N Palm Canyon Dr
Palm Springs, CA 92262
RCI:  *WorldMark Palm Springs #3978
Interval:  WPS*


Another WM in Palm Springs added in the last year or two:

*WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa *
2601 Golf Club Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92264 
RCI:  *Worldmark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa #DD45
not in Interval
*


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok, ive renamed them  (rci site appears down, so i cant verify rci codes).

the plaza resort and spa has been around for many...many years...so its certainly not new.

perhaps wyndham recently bought it?  or is it another dual affiliation type places where wyndham owns some rooms and the plaza resort owns/manages the others?

II still shows the plaza resort and spa as II CPH.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> Ok, ive renamed them  (rci site appears down, so i cant verify rci codes).
> 
> the plaza resort and spa has been around for many...many years...so its certainly not new.
> 
> ...


Did you rename the ONE or did you split them so there are TWO?

That WM has inventory at the Plaza Resort/Spa is fairly new.  Nobody claimed it was a new build -- just that it isn't the same as the original WM on N. Palm Canyon.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the plaza resort and spa has been around for many...many years...so its certainly not new.
> 
> perhaps wyndham recently bought it?  or is it another dual affiliation type places where wyndham owns some rooms and the plaza resort owns/manages the others?
> 
> II still shows the plaza resort and spa as II CPH.



Brian,
  Worldmark, through it's developer Wyndham, has been adding resorts via a variety of means.  In the past few years, it's been mostly by buying existing complexes and converting them to timeshare or buying parts of other timeshares.  This is a case of the latter as is the addition of some (but not all) Raintree units.  Sometimes they split the inventory between Wyndham and Worldmark so it can all get to be very confusing.  

Sue


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2017)

the resorts are split, the links are provided in post 7 here  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-but-cant-find-my-resort.264934/#post-2070503


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 12, 2017)

Resort reviews are not part of the bbs.   Moving to About The Rest Of TUG forum.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the resorts are split, the links are provided in post 7 here  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-but-cant-find-my-resort.264934/#post-2070503


Thx!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2017)

Oops, something is still not right.  The reviews for the WM Palm Springs claim the resort is pet friendly.  I'm guessing these were meant for the ORIGINAL Plaza Resort & Spa, which also mention Pet Friendly.  NONE of the Worldmark locations, including those in Palm Desert, are Pet Friendly.  None.  Zero.

And other stuff are still wrong.

1.  The photos for both properties still show Plaza Resort/Spa not WM on Palm Canyon.
2.  The resort name for WM Palm Springs is correct on the OVERVIEW page but not for the Resort Review page.

Please either fix these resorts or kill them and start them fresh?  I suspect the merge of data, sometime in the past, may be irreversible.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2017)

deleted


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im a bit confused here at the terminology being tossed around...why dont we try to update just a single one first and make it correct and then we can move on to the other.
> 
> what needs to change on this one?
> 
> ...




If this is intended to be *WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort and Spa* then the following needs to change:

Overall Title - Shows WM - Palm Springs NOT WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa
Address (as current address is WM Palm Springs)

Address for WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa is

*WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa *
*WorldMark Managed*
2601 Golf Club Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92264 
(760) 324-1802

Pictures shown appear to be WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa

Here is info on WM Palm Springs

*WorldMark Palm Springs *
*WorldMark Managed *
1177 N Palm Canyon Dr
Palm Springs, CA 92262
(760) 416-4428
Fax (760) 323-1766


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 12, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Oops, something is still not right.  The reviews for the WM Palm Springs claim the resort is pet friendly.  I'm guessing these were meant for the ORIGINAL Plaza Resort & Spa, which also mention Pet Friendly.  NONE of the Worldmark locations, including those in Palm Desert, are Pet Friendly.  None.  Zero.



From what I remember, Plaza is pet friendly. Wyndham website says
"*The Plaza Resort and Spa is one of the only pet friendly vacation resorts in Palm Springs* and California. This resort is situated right next to the Tahquitz Creek Golf Course and within easy reach of exciting Palm Springs restaurants, shops and attractions. This Palm Springs resort even offers plenty of activities and fun for the whole family, from organized weekend activities to the game-filled arcade room. The two outdoor swimming pools, fitness center, massage therapy studio, Wi-Fi, tennis and basketball courts keep guests fit and connected while on vacation. Save on baggage fees by packing light and using the onsite laundry facilities. This pet friendly (fee) resort is also a great place to enjoy the great outdoors in the barbecue picnic area."
link:
https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/the-plaza-resort-spa

For reference, here is the link to the OTHER one in the area
https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/worldmark-palm-springs


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 12, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> From what I remember, Plaza is pet friendly. Wyndham website says
> "*The Plaza Resort and Spa is one of the only pet friendly vacation resorts in Palm Springs* and California. This resort is situated right next to the Tahquitz Creek Golf Course and within easy reach of exciting Palm Springs restaurants, shops and attractions. This Palm Springs resort even offers plenty of activities and fun for the whole family, from organized weekend activities to the game-filled arcade room. The two outdoor swimming pools, fitness center, massage therapy studio, Wi-Fi, tennis and basketball courts keep guests fit and connected while on vacation. Save on baggage fees by packing light and using the onsite laundry facilities. This pet friendly (fee) resort is also a great place to enjoy the great outdoors in the barbecue picnic area."
> link:
> https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/the-plaza-resort-spa
> ...



No Worldmark resort allows pets period, full stop.  Wyndham may be renting out the non-WM units at this resort and allowing pets but that is not true for the WM units.
From the Worldmark page for this resort:

Since this is a mixed use resort and WorldMark owns only some of the units, you may notice pets on the property and in some of the non-WorldMark owned units. Please comply with the WorldMark guidelines and make other arrangements for your pets.
Sue


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

sooo, part of it is pet friendly?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> If this is intended to be *WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort and Spa* then the following needs to change:
> 
> Overall Title - Shows WM - Palm Springs NOT WM Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa
> Address (as current address is WM Palm Springs)
> ...




ok im even more confused now as to what needs to be changed or added to correct what is currently listed for this resort.  is it just the lack of a hyphen in the title?  everything else looks exactly the same?

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark+Palm+Springs+Plaza+Resort+and+Spa&ID=11294


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sooo, part of it is pet friendly?



When I was considering buying a TS in the Palm Springs area for my mother I did a bit of research and that's how I know anything about these. From what I recall, legacy owners at Plaza have 'rights' to bring pets. As I recall, it was a hot issue that owners fought for. For all exchangers and renters the pet policy (like parking and other fees) may be up in the air. BUT, the official website for the resort is the Wyndhman link I posted above and it clearly states that the resort IS pet friendly. Obviously, policies like that may change, but that's what it says now: https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/the-plaza-resort-spa

Here is the link to the Worldmark info, which Sue quoted: "Since this is a mixed use resort and WorldMark owns only some of the units, you may notice pets on the property and in some of the non-WorldMark owned units. Please comply with the WorldMark guidelines and make other arrangements for your pets." https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/pz/

But here's what's clear, *none of the reviews about a pet friendly resort belong to the resort that the OP wanted to write a review for. *


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sooo, part of it is pet friendly?


Neither the *WM PS* nor the *WM PS Plaza Resort & Spa* are pet friendly.

If other parts of Plaza Resort & Spa are pet friendly it is outside the context of this thread.  This thread is attempting to separate and differentiate two nearby Worldmark resorts that have become mistakenly merged together.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im a bit confused here at the terminology being tossed around...why dont we try to update just a single one first and make it correct and then we can move on to the other.
> 
> what needs to change on this one?
> 
> ...


Assuming this is the page that intends to survive as the Worldmark Palm Springs on N. Palm Canyon (vs Plaza Resort & Spa), here is my list ...

Resort OVERVIEW page: The resort photo needs to change. It shows the Plaza Resort & Spa ... not WM on Palm Canyon.  The resort description on same page describes the wrong resort (still Plaza Resort & Spa not Palm Canyon).
For accurate photos/info, see:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/
Resort REVIEWS page: The name is wrong.  The reviews appear to refer to the wrong location based on comments such as "pet friendly" or "golf course view."  (This might only be the newest review ... but perhaps someone should go through and proof the others?)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

ok..the issues with the title involve using the previous URL...thats been changed...so here is the current link to the resort:

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark+Palm+Springs+Plaza+Resort+and+Spa&ID=11294

it appears the changes you want to make are for the OTHER worldmark palm springs resort


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

sorry...lets just start all over.

there are two resorts in question here:

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Palm Springs&ID=12034

and

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark+Palm+Springs+Plaza+Resort+and+Spa&ID=11294


*for the purposes moving forward...lets start with 11294  (ignore all previous links to this resort...ive gone back and edited the ones I saw)

what CURRENTLY is incorrect about this resort that needs changing:

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark+Palm+Springs+Plaza+Resort+and+Spa&ID=11294*


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sorry...lets just start all over.
> 
> there are two resorts in question here:
> 
> ...


I'm very happy to start over.  I want to review the Worldmark Palm Springs on N. Palm Canyon Drive.  Which link do I use for that property?

When I check the first link in your post #28 .. then I still have all the same comments from my post #26 except that the name is now corrected on the Review page.  I'd also suggest changing the Resort URL, shown on the Overview page, to: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/

I have ZERO comments regarding WM PS Plaza Resort & Spa ... as I've never visited that property.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

the first one is listed as "worldmark palm springs" on north palm canyon drive.

im GUESSING that one...but im not quite sure at this point =D

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Palm Springs&ID=12034


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I'm very happy to start over.  I want to review the Worldmark Palm Springs on N. Palm Canyon Drive.  Which link do I use for that property?
> 
> When I check the first link in your post #28 .. then I still have all the same comments from my post #26 except that the name is now corrected on the Review page.
> 
> I have ZERO comments regarding WM PS Plaza Resort & Spa ... as I've never visited that property.



deleted the main photo 

2. the resort description is an exact copy of the description on the worldmark page...im not sure what description i should be using?

3. i dont show any different titles on the individual pages?  they all say "worldmark palm springs"?


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems the pages are refreshing at different rates ....

Yes, I see that the WM PS (Palm Canyon) have different photos than before ... but they don't look like they are from the WM PS (Palm Canyon).
Agreed, the description changed ... but it now says, "Also the same location as Plaza Resort and Spa" which is incorrect.

The first review showing for me still indicates Pet Friendly ... again, wrong resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

there are only two resorts (that im aware of) in question here...im merely doing my best to make the changes to them to reflect the correct information.

I went ahead and deleted all the photos off that resort, we can simply upload correct ones to fix that issue.

the photos on the WM page look like they were taken back in 1995 (showing an ancient tube tv and vcr?)...so im not sure if they are even accurate either?

I also see no reference on any TUG page about this resort being pet friendly?


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 13, 2017)

Here is my take on all this...
Here are the two different resorts, with different addresses, different names, different photos, different policies, etc
Personally, I would use the resort name that is on the building rather than the variety of resort names used by various types of owners.

*The Plaza Resort & Spa*
2601 Golf Club Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92264
(760) 324-1802
https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/the-plaza-resort-spa
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/pz/
RCI: 2524 & DD45
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=2524
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DD45
II: CPH
https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=CPH
TUG: https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark Palm Springs Plaza Resort and Spa&ID=11294

As of this writing, the TUG entry for this resort says under "resort information" that it is "also the same location as Worldmark Palm Springs" which is NOT true. If I were in charge I might retitle the resort to just "The Plaza Resort & Spa" since there are various owners of different types for that resort and then put "also the same location as WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa"

Special note: This resort has a pet friendly policy for SOME guests; RCI details for this resort under both codes say that pets are permitted; II details for this resort says it's "pet friendly with a fee"

---

*WorldMark Palm Springs*
1177 N Palm Canyon Dr
Palm Springs, CA 92262
(760) 416-4428
Fax (760) 323-1766
https://www.extraholidays.com/palm-springs-california/worldmark-palm-springs
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/
RCI: WorldMark Palm Springs #3978
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=3978
TUG: https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Palm Springs&ID=12034

ETA: things kept changing as I was writing this post


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> there are only two resorts (that im aware of) in question here...im merely doing my best to make the changes to them to reflect the correct information.
> 
> I went ahead and deleted all the photos off that resort, we can simply upload correct ones to fix that issue.
> 
> ...


The photos that I see on the Worldmark page for the WM PS resort (https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/) match my recent experience as of last week perfectly.  One photo shows the corner of a flat-screen TV and none show either a tube TV or VCR.  Where are you looking?

Also ... the very first review for the WM PS mentions "pet friendly" and "golf course view" -- neither of which are correct for the WM PS location.  Again, the review seems to belong to a legacy section of the Plaza Resort & Spa ... a different property location and a section under management other than WM.

The only resort I care about is the WM PS.  At this point, I've pretty much forgotten the quick notes I wanted to post ...


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Here is my take on all this...
> Here are the two different resorts, with different addresses, different names, different photos, different policies, etc
> Personally, I would use the resort name that is on the building rather than the variety of resort names used by various types of owners.
> 
> ...


FWIW, although I really didn't intend to say anything about the Plaza Resort & Spa ... I feel that sections under different management should have their own review pages.  I'm assuming that the unit sizes, furnishings, maintenance cycles and policies of the Worldmark units at that property may be different than other sections of the same physical resort location.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 13, 2017)

I think that part of the challenge with WorldMark resorts is the same issue with Diamond resorts - that they appear to have different names for different types of owners so that makes things extra confusing.
The TUG marketplace lists resorts often by the management company then dash then the name of the resort IF the management company is a mini system with points. (This is not done when the management company is VRI). But this can make some reviews and classified ads confusing. For instance, if I wanted to buy a legacy weeks ownership at Plaza Resort & Spa I would not look under "WorldMark".

Other examples of resorts that have changed management and where reviews and classified ads can get confusing:
San Luis Bay Inn
Avenue Plaza Resort
Riviera Beach & Spa

Doubling confusing is the fact that many timeshares use names that don't represent their locations well. For instance San Luis Bay Inn is located in Avila Beach, not San Luis Obispo. Similarly, Riviera Beach & Spa is located in Capistrano Beach near Dana Point in CA, nowhere near the Riviera. And of course Diamond Resorts made things more confusing by taking the two resorts located side-by side, Riviera Beach & Spa and Riviera Shores and combining them into Riviera Beach & Shores. Ultimately that makes a lot of sense for many DRI and Monarch points users but for legacy week owners it's confusing because now our deeds reference a resort that doesn't seem to exist! San Luis Bay Inn is particularly confusing because it's partially managed by DRI and partly managed by Wyndham.

ETA:
TripAdvisor reviews as well as RedWeek and many others will have ONE page for the resort. Careful readers can tease out differences based on reviews or tags but it is still very confusing when there are multiple types of stays with different rules applied to each - legacy week owners, worldmark points owners, wynham points owners, rci exchangers, ii exchangers, renters through hotels.com etc, renters through private channels, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

rhonda said:


> The photos that I see on the Worldmark page for the WM PS resort (https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/) match my recent experience as of last week perfectly.  One photo shows the corner of a flat-screen TV and none show either a tube TV or VCR.  Where are you looking?
> 
> Also ... the very first review for the WM PS mentions "pet friendly" and "golf course view" -- neither of which are correct for the WM PS location.  Again, the review seems to belong to a legacy section of the Plaza Resort & Spa ... a different property location and a section under management other than WM.
> 
> The only resort I care about is the WM PS.  At this point, I've pretty much forgotten the quick notes I wanted to post ...







this photo clearly shows an old tube tv and vcr under it.  I suppose it could be a dvd player but it certainly looks like a vcr?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

again, we keep going back and forth trying to do two things at once.

please can we just get one sorted out then move to the other?  Im doing the best i can here trying to wade thru all the information.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

have reached out to the TUGGER who wrote the "pet" review to inquire which resort she actually stayed in.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> View attachment 5082
> 
> this photo clearly shows an old tube tv and vcr under it.  I suppose it could be a dvd player but it certainly looks like a vcr?


Wrong location.  Please use the links I and others have provided for actual Worldmark locations.
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

Its not the "wrong location"...that page linked with the old pictures is the worldmark website....showing that exact address being discussed. 

Im not sure why I/TUG is being blamed for wms own shoddy or mixed up photos at this point.  as mentioned before I am doing the best i can to sort thru all this.

http://https//www.worldmarkbywyndham.com/resorts/ps/


either way, ive now uploaded what hopefully are the correct pictures for this resort.

please let me know if there is anything else on the TUG page that is incorrect or needs adding/removing!

Thanks!


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> have reached out to the TUGGER who wrote the "pet" review to inquire which resort she actually stayed in.



Brian,
  That review is NOT the WM Palm Springs resort.  The Plaza Spa resort has a partial kitchen while the WM Palm Springs has a full kitchen.   It will probably reduce this type of confusion in the future if the resort names are re-arranged.  Maybe WM Palm Springs for 12034 and WM Plaza Spa and Resort - Palm Springs for 11294.  Something so that a reviewer doing a quick scan doesn't grab the wrong one.   In addition, possibly add a comment in the description of 11294 that this is a shared resort and maybe a link to the non-WM resort page?  

It is very confusing and made more so by Wyndham's myriad relationships and sales channels.  
The page you posted above is from https://www.worldmarkbywyndham.com/resorts/ps/; the sales page for Wyndham, not the official resort page.  That sales page does not have the most current info and should be avoided for all WM resort information.  
 Wyndham is only the manager and developer of WM but they do their best to pretend they own WM.  WM is NOT a branch of Wyndham; the only thing the two DIFFERENT timeshares has in common is the same management company (the same goes for Shell).   For your purposes, ignore the Extra holidays/wyndham sales websites and focus on worldmarktheclub.com/resorts.  The photos there are updated and accurate.   
 So for  12034, use https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ps/
  For 11294 use https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/pz/

In the past, you went through something similar in sorting out the Eagle Crest resorts in Oregon.  WM owns some units there as well, but there is a separate timeshare for the non-WM units.  The Plaza Spa resort in Palm Springs will have the same separation.   I couldn't find a listing for the non-WM Plaza Spa units; either there never was one or the old one got merged into the WM one when it was created.    I don't know the history of that resort and if they are even timeshares; WM has added quite a few former apartments and condos as well as other timeshares.  
Sue


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 13, 2017)

I still think that The Plaza Resort & Spa should NOT be titled "WorldMark Palm Springs Plaza Resort and Spa"
I think that's confusing for anyone who is a legacy owner, Wyndham points owner, exchanger, or renter. The resort name on the building and sign does NOT say "WorldMark" and probably never will. 
Furthermore, this entire confusion was caused by there being two resorts referenced in TUG and WorldMark with the same beginning name of "WorldMark Palm Springs"
But anyone familiar with the area or visiting through a non-WorldMark reservation will refer to the Plaza as The Plaza and NOT as "WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort and Spa"

See TripAdvisor: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R..._Springs_Greater_Palm_Springs_California.html
See RedWeek: https://www.redweek.com/resort/P1693-the-plaza-resort-spa

(I have the same criticism for TUG for other resorts, namely the Diamond resorts, but at least many of those ones the signage has changed and does say Diamond somewhere on the sign)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

on TUG, the "plaza resort and spa" was originally named just that...it was only changed after this thread was brought up!

i was perfectly ok with leaving it, but it seemed it needed to be changed...now apparently it needs to go back =D

I think a good compromise is to name it Plaza Resort and Spa ( Worldmark )

that way it should show up quickly and easily for anyone searching for just that resort name and not be confused with the WM palm springs resort...but will also show up in searches for all worldmark resorts as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

while i think we have enough on our plate dealing with just these two resorts and getting them sorted out to spin off into other developer name/changes...im perfectly happy to update anything in the TUG resort review database that is outdated or no longer accurate!

feel free to start a separate thread on it and tag me in it and we can get it sorted out as we go along!

a far quicker and easier way to update info on any specific resort on TUG is to click the "Suggest Edit" link on any review page, this allows you to send a message directly to the review page manager who can easily make the change!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

ok..new page URLs updated:

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Plaza Resort and Spa ( Worldmark )&ID=11294

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Palm Springs&ID=12034


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

went ahead and moved the pet review to the pet resort...im guessing it was just miss-posted.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> Its not the "wrong location"...that page linked with the old pictures is the worldmark website....showing that exact address being discussed.
> 
> Im not sure why I/TUG is being blamed for wms own shoddy or mixed up photos at this point.  as mentioned before I am doing the best i can to sort thru all this.
> 
> ...


Just noting that your url and my url do NOT match.  

Yours:  http://https//www.*worldmarkbywyndham*.com/resorts/ps/
Mine: https://www.*worldmarktheclub*.com/resorts/ps/

The 'worldmarktheclub' url has been offered many times, by multiple participants, in this thread.  We are trying to help you find the best place??


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

my apologies for missing the fact that the links were different....they honestly looked identical.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, Brian.  On latest check, the TUG Review page for WM Palm Springs looks good.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2017)

great!  progress!  I like it!  thank you for your help!


----------

